# Microrchestra Plays Bach



## Tommy494

Microrchestra Plays Bach

It's an interesting group in which classical music is combined with the modern music






Enjoy yourself!!!!


----------



## Rasa

To me it sounds like an invention on harmonica with a beat.


----------

